# Pam Modules missing



## mix_room (Nov 5, 2009)

I recently updated security/openssh-portable, which usually works well. HOWEVER, it seems as though all my PAM-modules have gone missing. 
Logging on via ssh fails, the user-name prompt is displayed, and also accepted. But when password should be requested it breaks. 
On the local console I see errors such as: 

```
openpam_loadmodule(): no pam_opie.so found
```

I disabled the pam_opie module in pam.conf, but this just causes the problems to be shifted to the next module. 

A] What has happened? 
and
B] How can I fix it? I tried to reinstall the pam-modules from src. Either this doesn't work, or im doing something wrong 
	
	



```
make && make install
```


----------



## anomie (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe sshd from openssh-portable and/or its accompanying PAM expects the modules to be elsewhere. (I'm not sure; I don't use it.) 

Try specifying the FQ paths to pam modules, e.g.: 

```
auth            sufficient      /usr/lib/pam_opie.so             no_warn no_fake_prompts
```

(Or are you saying there are no /usr/lib/pam_* modules at all..?)


----------



## mix_room (Nov 6, 2009)

anomie said:
			
		

> Maybe sshd from openssh-portable and/or its accompanying PAM expects the modules to be elsewhere. (I'm not sure; I don't use it.)


It have always worked before. I have been using the port for over a year, and it USED to work. I am running the same version of the port on another machine and that seems to be working fine. The pam_modules are found. 



> Try specifying the FQ paths to pam modules


I'll give it a try when I'm infront of the machine again, not having ssh access is horrible. 



> (Or are you saying there are no /usr/lib/pam_* modules at all..?)


I think that is what I'm saying, but it was quite late when I last checked on that machine.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 8, 2009)

Modules were there under /usr/lib/, so I changed the location in /etc/pam.d/sshd and now it works again.


----------

